# What I Imagine Australia is like...



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2015)

http://diply.com/article/auntyacid/ways-australia-is-out-to-get-you/7


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2015)

:lofl:  Close, Quicksilver, very close.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2015)

Where is the forty foot long snake that can spit venom eighty feet--and never miss? But, ooooh, the men are handsome!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2015)

Here's the snake, and the handsome man






http://www.cairnspost.com.au/lifest...-snake-in-cairns/story-fnjpuwet-1226775617245


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2015)

That is a pretty snake, and the man is not bad either. Lol.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 3, 2015)

I never saw anything like that in Australia.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 4, 2015)

That guy is the Vet that is on TV here....  yum..


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 4, 2015)

He is rather dishy, is he not?
And he is tender hearted too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 4, 2015)

Dr. Chris on Pet Vet.... Yes... Dishy to say the least..


----------

